# Popstar: Never Stop Never Stopping Blu-ray/DVD Combo Pack Giveaway Contest



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack is pleased to announce yet another Blu-ray Giveaway Contest. This time TWO lucky winners will be selected from the pool of entrants!
In conjunction with the gracious folks at Universal Studios, we're giving away two new copies of the hit comedy / rock mockumentary Popstar: Never Stop Never Stopping (Blu-ray Combo Pack)! The film features the comedy musical trio "Lonely Island" (Andy Samberg, Akiva Schaffer and Jorma Taccone) known for its hysterical musical shorts on Saturday Night Live. Mike Edwards recently reviewed this film and applauded its solid 5.1 DTS-HD MA audio track and superb image quality.*

Entry qualification is plain and simple: Click here if you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of *September 6, 2016*) and live in the Continental U.S. Then, simply type "IN" and you're entered! 

If you live internationally and would like to enter, you can... but you'll need to provide either (1) a US shipping address or (2) make arrangements and pay for a US forwarding shipper that can supply a US shipping address. The winner is responsible for making any forwarding arrangements. Arrangements must be secured by 6:00pm EST on September 23, 2016 or another winner will be selected.

The contest runs from September 6, 2016 through 8AM EST September 20, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on September 20, 2016).

Feel free to discuss this contest below!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to note, we are also giving away a copy of this movie on our Facebook feed. That contest notification will be going live later today! Click *here* to go to HTS on Facebook!

Thanks to Mike Edwards for pulling this one together!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Head over to Facebook and you can enter to win a copy of this movie there, too! Just look through the feed!


----------



## georgetgonzales (Sep 6, 2016)

Andy Samberg is on a somewhat interesting winning streak for an SNL alum. Not is Brooklyn Nine-Nine a great show, but his movie efforts have largely been solid as well.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump for this Giveaway! Odds are looking good... definitely throw your hat in the ring!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Coming down to the final days...


----------

